# [Risolto] Boinc-6.10.58 non mi funziona.

## ciro64

Ciao.

Come da titolo, dopo ultimo aggiornamento boinc non mi funziona più

Premetto che ha sempre funzionato in modo decisamente ultraperformante (20% faster in fpu rispetto a precompilate).

Ho provato anche a rimuvere completamente boinc comprese la subdirectory nella mia user /home, quindi a riemergelo dipendenze comprese.

il mio user è stato aggiunto al gruppo boinc e boinc al gruppo video come descritto nelle pagine descrittive del software.

```

[I] sci-misc/boinc

     Available versions:  (~)6.10.58 {X +client cuda}

     Installed versions:  6.10.58(08:53:42 14/07/2010)(X client -cuda)

```

Qualcuno ha riscontrato problema analogo ?

Come potrei "muovermi" per cercare una soluzione ?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> Qualcuno ha riscontrato problema analogo ?
> 
> Come potrei "muovermi" per cercare una soluzione ?

 

potresti, ad esempio, spiegare bene quale errore ti da boinc.

non funziona, in che senso?

cosa non va?

che errori ricevi?

etc...

----------

## ciro64

Già.. avrei dovuto dar prima più dettagli  :Embarassed: 

Dunque: lanciando boincmgr da terminale 

```

 boincmgr 

execvp(/home/ciro64/boinc, --redirectio, --launched_by_manager) failed with error 2!

execvp(/home/ciro64/boinc, --redirectio, --launched_by_manager) failed with error 2!

execvp(/home/ciro64/boinc, --redirectio, --launched_by_manager) failed with error 2!

```

In pratica non si attacca ad alcun progetto, e noto che non psso modificcare le preferenze riguardo percentuale uso cpu e gpu.

Controllando a far partire, fermare quindi ripartire il servizio, ottengo sempre messaggio come se fosse la I volta che uso boinc

```

/etc/init.d/boinc start

* Starting BOINC...

* File /var/lib/boinc/lockfile does not exist, assuming first run.

* You need to setup an account on the BOINC project homepage beforehand!

* Go to http://boinc.berkeley.edu/ and locate your project.

* Then either run /etc/init.d/boinc attach or connect with a gui client

* and attach to a project with that.

```

3) non mi creaalcun file in /var/lib/boinc/

se lancio boinc_client da terminale:

```

boinc_client 

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Starting BOINC client version 6.10.58 for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Libraries: libcurl/7.20.0 OpenSSL/0.9.8o zlib/1.2.3

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Data directory: /home/ciro64

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Processor: 4 GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz [Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7]

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Processor: 6.00 MB cache

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] OS: Linux: 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Memory: 3.86 GB physical, 4.00 GB virtual

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Disk: 411.53 GB total, 356.85 GB free

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Local time is UTC +0 hours

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTS 250 (driver version unknown, CUDA version 3010, compute capability 1.1, 511MB, 470 GFLOPS peak)

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] No general preferences found - using BOINC defaults

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---] Preferences:

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---]    max memory usage when active: 1978.01MB

17-Jul-2010 14:07:21 [---]    max memory usage when idle: 3560.41MB

*** buffer overflow detected ***: boinc_client terminated

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x37)[0x7fd674e554e7]

/lib/libc.so.6(+0xfb340)[0x7fd674e53340]

/lib/libc.so.6(+0xfa6a9)[0x7fd674e526a9]

/lib/libc.so.6(_IO_default_xsputn+0x98)[0x7fd674dcd5b8]

/lib/libc.so.6(_IO_vfprintf+0x3dba)[0x7fd674da0c5a]

/lib/libc.so.6(__vsprintf_chk+0x9d)[0x7fd674e5274d]

/lib/libc.so.6(__sprintf_chk+0x7f)[0x7fd674e5268f]

boinc_client[0x482635]

boinc_client[0x482651]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-004b4000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 1819372                            /usr/bin/boinc_client

006b3000-006b4000 r--p 000b3000 00:0d 1819372                            /usr/bin/boinc_client

006b4000-006b5000 rw-p 000b4000 00:0d 1819372                            /usr/bin/boinc_client

006b5000-006c1000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

014fd000-01604000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

7fd672963000-7fd673072000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 1940728                    /usr/lib64/libcuda.so.256.35

7fd673072000-7fd673271000 ---p 0070f000 00:0d 1940728                    /usr/lib64/libcuda.so.256.35

7fd673271000-7fd673325000 rw-p 0070e000 00:0d 1940728                    /usr/lib64/libcuda.so.256.35

7fd673325000-7fd673349000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd673349000-7fd67334e000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 579446                     /lib64/libnss_dns-2.11.so

7fd67334e000-7fd67354d000 ---p 00005000 00:0d 579446                     /lib64/libnss_dns-2.11.so

7fd67354d000-7fd67354e000 r--p 00004000 00:0d 579446                     /lib64/libnss_dns-2.11.so

7fd67354e000-7fd67354f000 rw-p 00005000 00:0d 579446                     /lib64/libnss_dns-2.11.so

7fd67354f000-7fd67355b000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 579452                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so

7fd67355b000-7fd67375a000 ---p 0000c000 00:0d 579452                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so

7fd67375a000-7fd67375b000 r--p 0000b000 00:0d 579452                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so

7fd67375b000-7fd67375c000 rw-p 0000c000 00:0d 579452                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so

7fd67375c000-7fd67375f000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 378983                     /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.5.0

7fd67375f000-7fd67395e000 ---p 00003000 00:0d 378983                     /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.5.0

7fd67395e000-7fd67395f000 r--p 00002000 00:0d 378983                     /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.5.0

7fd67395f000-7fd673960000 rw-p 00003000 00:0d 378983                     /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.5.0

7fd673960000-7fd6739d4000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 395610                     /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11.5.3

7fd6739d4000-7fd673bd4000 ---p 00074000 00:0d 395610                     /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11.5.3

7fd673bd4000-7fd673bd5000 r--p 00074000 00:0d 395610                     /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11.5.3

7fd673bd5000-7fd673bd8000 rw-p 00075000 00:0d 395610                     /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11.5.3

7fd673bd8000-7fd673be8000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 1518502                    /usr/lib64/libtasn1.so.3.1.9

7fd673be8000-7fd673de7000 ---p 00010000 00:0d 1518502                    /usr/lib64/libtasn1.so.3.1.9

7fd673de7000-7fd673de8000 r--p 0000f000 00:0d 1518502                    /usr/lib64/libtasn1.so.3.1.9

7fd673de8000-7fd673de9000 rw-p 00010000 00:0d 1518502                    /usr/lib64/libtasn1.so.3.1.9

7fd673de9000-7fd673df2000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 579440                     /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so

7fd673df2000-7fd673ff2000 ---p 00009000 00:0d 579440                     /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so

7fd673ff2000-7fd673ff3000 r--p 00009000 00:0d 579440                     /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so

7fd673ff3000-7fd673ff4000 rw-p 0000a000 00:0d 579440                     /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so

7fd673ff4000-7fd674022000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd674022000-7fd6740c4000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 1547455                    /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.26.16.8

7fd6740c4000-7fd6742c3000 ---p 000a2000 00:0d 1547455                    /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.26.16.8

7fd6742c3000-7fd6742ca000 r--p 000a1000 00:0d 1547455                    /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.26.16.8

7fd6742ca000-7fd6742cb000 rw-p 000a8000 00:0d 1547455                    /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.26.16.8

7fd6742cb000-7fd6742cc000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd6742cc000-7fd6742e5000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 1603034                    /usr/lib64/libsasl2.so.2.0.23

7fd6742e5000-7fd6744e4000 ---p 00019000 00:0d 1603034                    /usr/lib64/libsasl2.so.2.0.23

7fd6744e4000-7fd6744e5000 r--p 00018000 00:0d 1603034                    /usr/lib64/libsasl2.so.2.0.23

7fd6744e5000-7fd6744e6000 rw-p 00019000 00:0d 1603034                    /usr/lib64/libsasl2.so.2.0.23

7fd6744e6000-7fd6744fc000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 579444                     /lib64/libresolv-2.11.so

7fd6744fc000-7fd6746fb000 ---p 00016000 00:0d 579444                     /lib64/libresolv-2.11.so

7fd6746fb000-7fd6746fc000 r--p 00015000 00:0d 579444                     /lib64/libresolv-2.11.so

7fd6746fc000-7fd6746fd000 rw-p 00016000 00:0d 579444                     /lib64/libresolv-2.11.so

7fd6746fd000-7fd6746ff000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fd6746ff000-7fd67470c000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 1602670                    /usr/lib64/liblber-2.4.so.2.5.2

7fd67470c000-7fd67490b000 ---p 0000d000 00:0d 1602670                    /usr/lib64/liblber-2.4.so.2.5.2

7fd67490b000-7fd67490c000 r--p 0000c000 00:0d 1602670                    /usr/lib64/liblber-2.4.so.2.5.2

7fd67490c000-7fd67490d000 rw-p 0000d000 00:0d 1602670                    /usr/lib64/liblber-2.4.so.2.5.2

7fd67490d000-7fd674915000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 579453                     /lib64/librt-2.11.so

7fd674915000-7fd674b14000 ---p 00008000 00:0d 579453                     /lib64/librt-2.11.so

7fd674b14000-7fd674b15000 r--p 00007000 00:0d 579453                     /lib64/librt-2.11.so

7fd674b15000-7fd674b16000 rw-p 00008000 00:0d 579453                     /lib64/librt-2.11.so

7fd674b16000-7fd674b55000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 1602671                    /usr/lib64/libldap-2.4.so.2.5.2

7fd674b55000-7fd674d55000 ---p 0003f000 00:0d 1602671                    /usr/lib64/libldap-2.4.so.2.5.2

7fd674d55000-7fd674d56000 r--p 0003f000 00:0d 1602671                    /usr/lib64/libldap-2.4.so.2.5.2

7fd674d56000-7fd674d58000 rw-p 00040000 00:0d 1602671                    /usr/lib64/libldap-2.4.so.2.5.2

7fd674d58000-7fd674ec2000 r-xp 00000000 00:0d 579473                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so

7fd674ec2000-7fd6750c1000 ---p 0016a000 00:0d 579473                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so

7fd6750c1000-7fd6750c5000 r--p 00169000 00:0d 579473                     /lib64/libc-2.11.soSIGABRT: abort called

Stack trace (14 frames):

boinc_client(boinc_catch_signal+0x4d)[0x480c8d]

/lib/libpthread.so.0(+0xf8b0)[0x7fd6758838b0]

/lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35)[0x7fd674d8b555]

/lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180)[0x7fd674d8cd60]

/lib/libc.so.6(+0x71397)[0x7fd674dc9397]

/lib/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x37)[0x7fd674e554e7]

/lib/libc.so.6(+0xfb340)[0x7fd674e53340]

/lib/libc.so.6(+0xfa6a9)[0x7fd674e526a9]

/lib/libc.so.6(_IO_default_xsputn+0x98)[0x7fd674dcd5b8]

/lib/libc.so.6(_IO_vfprintf+0x3dba)[0x7fd674da0c5a]

/lib/libc.so.6(__vsprintf_chk+0x9d)[0x7fd674e5274d]

/lib/libc.so.6(__sprintf_chk+0x7f)[0x7fd674e5268f]

boinc_client[0x482635]

boinc_client[0x482651]

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

problemi di libreria?

```
revdep-rebuild -i -p
```

 che ti dice? tutto ok?

----------

## ciro64

grazie per l'interesse  :Smile: 

Mi dice ch'è tutto ok; (ho anche dato precedentemente un lafilefixer anche se non avevo errori)

```

* Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

* Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

```

c'è nell'output quel "buffer owerflow detected"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] sci-misc/boinc
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)6.10.58 {X +client cuda}
> ...

 

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ euse -i cuda

global use flags (searching: cuda)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: cuda)

************************************************************

[-    ] cuda (dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk):

Build CUDA binaries.

[-    ] cuda (media-gfx/k3d):

Use nvidia cuda toolkit for speeding up computations

[-    ] cuda (sci-misc/boinc):

Use nvidia cuda toolkit for speeding up computations. NOTE: works only for subset of nvidia graphic cards so make sure your card is supported before opening bug about it.

```

tu hai una scheda nvidia. può essere questo?

----------

## ciro64

Dunque: ho provato a rimuovere nvidia proprietari quindi da VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf (e vdpau dalle USE) in modo da usare solo gli "nv" puliti  quindi senza cuda, riemergendo world ed anche un revdep-rebuild. 

Ho anche provato coi "vesa".

Purtroppo non è cambiato nulla  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato anche a rimuvere completamente boinc comprese la subdirectory nella mia user /home, quindi a riemergelo dipendenze comprese.
> 
> 

 

Non dovresti avere niente nella tua home. La versione gentoo di boinc lavora in /var/lib/boinc.

I file di configurazione li puoi riciclare a patto che appartengano all'utente boinc gruppo boinc.

E purtroppo il significato nei file di configurazione tende a cambiare un pò troppo spesso per i miei gusti.

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il mio user è stato aggiunto al gruppo boinc e boinc al gruppo video come descritto nelle pagine descrittive del software.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se non usi Cuda, non ti serve appartenere al gruppo video.

BoincManager: mai usato, non so aiutarti.

boinc_client: usato poco, generalmente uso boinccmd che fa (circa) le stesse cose.

Prova a dare da utente root:

```

boinccmd --host localhost --passwd la_tua_password --get_state

```

Non molto tempo fa hanno sistemato l'ebuild di boinc, può essere che ci sia qualche cosa ancora da completare.

Usa gli script di avvio per agganciare i progetti, una guida utile è questa:

Boinc

Ricorda che boinc_cmd non esiste più e al suo posto gli sviluppatori di boinc hanno introdotto boinccmd.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  boincmgr 
> ...

 

mi trovo anche io nella tua stessa situazione, l'ultima versione dell'ebuild di boinc non inizializza più il server boinc (e quindi il client non si collega più perché risulta down).

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Prova a dare da utente root:
> 
> ```
> 
> boinccmd --host localhost --passwd la_tua_password --get_state
> ...

 

quel comando mi restituisce can't connect to localhost

e sì, sto usando l'ultima versione dell'ebuild con l'init aggiornato, ma ho il sospetto che scarabeus non ha testato l'ebuild prima di committarlo (come si evince dal ChangeLog) e quindi manchi qualche pezzo. per ora ho risolto tornato alla versione precedente dell'ebuild (che aimè è stata rimossa da portage).

p.s. @xdarma:   :Laughing:   ti ho superato da poco su GLUE, dì la verità che sei stato tu a boicottare il nuovo ebuild di scarabeus  :Razz: 

----------

## !equilibrium

QUI la soluzione al problema, basta ripristinare l'init vecchio e anche la versione aggiornata di boinc funziona correttamente.

----------

## xdarma

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e sì, sto usando l'ultima versione dell'ebuild con l'init aggiornato, ma ho il sospetto che scarabeus non ha testato l'ebuild prima di committarlo (come si evince dal ChangeLog) e quindi manchi qualche pezzo. per ora ho risolto tornato alla versione precedente dell'ebuild (che aimè è stata rimossa da portage).
> 
> 

 

Non invidio scarabeus, mi sembra che lo sviluppo di boinc sia piuttosto confuso.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. @xdarma:  :lol:  ti ho superato da poco su GLUE, dì la verità che sei stato tu a boicottare il nuovo ebuild di scarabeus :P

 

:-D

No, ogni ciclo CPU dedicato va conteggiato. Anche se serve a battermi  ;-)

Putroppo non ho altri "criceti" con gentoo da mettere al lavoro e stavo cercando di far funzionare CUDA.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Non invidio scarabeus, mi sembra che lo sviluppo di boinc sia piuttosto confuso.

 

più che altro @scarabeus ha fatto commit in portage alla "cieca"  :Smile:  sperando che tutto funzionasse...

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Putroppo non ho altri "criceti" con gentoo da mettere al lavoro e stavo cercando di far funzionare CUDA.

 

a me non funziona con Boinc 6.10.58   :Rolling Eyes: 

pazienterò ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Siccome anche portato cominciava a fare le "bizze" controllando ho verificato che mi si è danneggiato il filesystem ( :Embarassed:  e va bè confesso: stavo usando btrfs; non son riuscito a trattenermi dalla curiosità; la /home tutto ok ma root no) quindi sono ritornato con ext4.

Ho appena ricompilato tutto e ora funziona tutto alla perfezione cuda compresa con i 256.35 (su nvidia gts250)

acc scusate se vi ho rotto forse inutilmente

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

